# will 88 cherokee plow frame fit a 94 cherokee



## jackson 343 (Oct 8, 2006)

Hi , can I put a plow from a 88 cherokee onto a 94 grand cherokee , will it line up ok or will or will there be major mod's required
Thanks Jackson


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

jackson 343 said:


> Hi , can I put a plow from a 88 cherokee onto a 94 grand cherokee , will it line up ok or will or will there be major mod's required
> Thanks Jackson


Major mods required.
DO NOT do it if you like your grand, there are reasons no one makes a plow mount for that jeep, It will not handle it.


----------



## jackson 343 (Oct 8, 2006)

*88 to 94 gherokee question for Basher*

Hey Basher
Will a regular cherokee hold up to a plow ? If not which jeeps will work
Jackson

w


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Sure use the search from the menu, search Cherokee, a number of threads have been started about them.


----------

